# I think I want to have to much sex with my husband!!!



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

We have been together for 3 yrs. he says I only want sex and that that's all I care about! Before this past month we had sex twice a month. But this past month we had sex 8 times. Anyways we can do it in the morning but then at night he touches me or I see him getting out of the shower and dam he just turns me on. Or when he asks me if I want to go lay down I always think that maybe he wants to do it, but we don't. To tell you the truth we fight a lot because of this issue. I stopped asking him for any physical contact for two months and we were the happiest couple. I just want to be desired 
by him. He said why don't I initiated it so I have but it's like sometimes I wish he would just grab me and throw me on the bed cause he really wanted me but that doesn't happen. I think my issue is that I think to much about him and how good looking he is! I don't know what else to do. I just want more!!! I'm actually getting scared to ask him if he would like to have sex cause I just don't want to get into an argument. Well know I usually ask if he would like to go fool around but usually his answer is I guess. I need to change for him cause I love him and I know he loves me! I just need advice of how to not think so much how to change my thoughts about how sexy he looks and not want to do him all the time???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beautiful_seclusion (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm confused, he doesn't want to have sex as much as you but he wants you to initiate it more?

If he does have a low drive, is this recent? Is he on any meds? Have you considered MC at all? I'm sorry you're having this problem; mismatched drives are never fun.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

8 times in 1 month sounds low to me for a 3 years old relationship. he may suffer for low Testosterone problem, well he may also be LD, but just 3 times a month if you don't request more is to low for a new marraige.


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

He says I should initiate but sometimes is try and he says he can't have sex everyday cause that's to much spin wait two days apart and his answer then will be ummm ugh I guess we could! So then I'm like should I go thru cause he doesn't seem like wants me at that time. So I just instead distract myself with the gym or house work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

manticore said:


> 8 times in 1 month sounds low to me for a 3 years old relationship. he may suffer for low Testosterone problem, well he may also be LD, but just 3 times a month if you don't request more is to low for a new marraige.


I think it's very low but it's better than none! Let me tell you I would do him everyday if it wouldn't cause a problem in our relationship!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

wifey87 said:


> I think it's very low but it's better than none! Let me tell you I would do him everyday if it wouldn't cause a problem in our relationship!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What she asks for is not "too much"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

treyvion said:


> What she asks for is not "too much"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband said if I want to have sex with him everyday that is too much and that if that's what I wanted he is not the man for me. I love this man he makes me happy in every other way possible just not in sex. I'm just tired of fighting for some sex cause he touches my body all the time playing around and that turns me on but I have told him to stop and he gets kind of sad so I just let it happen now and try not to think about he might want me tonight. Is it really too much to want to have sex with my husband cause sometimes I want it twice but that would never happen lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

wifey87 said:


> I think it's very low but it's better than none! Let me tell you I would do him everyday if it wouldn't cause a problem in our relationship!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What she asks for is not "too much"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

This is LD! You have mismatched sex drives.....it is very frustrating. I have been hearing those answers for 32 yrs....:-/ Hubs is a 3 times a week kind guy and I would be more than happy at least once a day. I get the "if you want to"..."I guesss so" responses also when I ask for any more frequency above 3 times a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

questions
How old are you and your husband?
when he have sex with you, is mind blowing or just something plain with one or two postures?
how was your sex life at the begining of the relationship?
have he told you if he was always like this (I mean previous to your relationshi) or at some point his drive just lowered?
Have you played all the girls tircks like, walking naked in front of him, buying sexy negligees, massages, you doing the games touching him ?


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

mineforever said:


> This is LD! You have mismatched sex drives.....it is very frustrating. I have been hearing those answers for 32 yrs....:-/ Hubs is a 3 times a week kind guy and I would be more than happy at least once a day. I get the "if you want to"..."I guesss so" responses also when I ask for any more frequency above 3 times a week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just don't get how can he go for two months without doing it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

manticore said:


> questions
> How old are you and your husband?
> when he have sex with you, is mind blowing or just something plain with one or two postures?
> how was your sex life at the begining of the relationship?
> ...


My husband is 29 and I'm 26. O yes I have done the 9 yards being naked, role play, touching, sexy clothing, I jump in the shower and try to, most of the time it doesn't work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

wifey87 said:


> I just don't get how can he go for two months without doing it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he is LD, he is just LD....they just don't focus on sex as much as you do. It isn't as important to him as it is to you. Have you read through the 5 love Languages book yet? I bet if you do ....you will discover physical touch is one of your top ones and not one of his. It is unusual...but some men are not HD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It isn't that unusual...we have several wives here in the same position (unfortunately).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And several husbands complaining about it


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> It isn't that unusual...we have several wives here in the same position (unfortunately).


And men who suffer too


----------

